
"One of the reasons I left Google was ... "collect and monetize information"." - yuhong
https://twitter.com/berendjanwever/status/775366191078641664
======
abawany
This is the reason why I insist on rooting every new phone I get and then
installing Xposed/XPrivacy (alternatively, I would install Cyanogenmod and use
Privacy Guard). It is stunning how often Play looks for location access and
how many things break when its ability to snoop on one's location is
restricted. Fortunately, the HERE mapping app serves as a reasonable
substitute.

A more general rant on Play: it has served as the biggest bug on most of my
recent devices. I have a Nexus 7 2013 that was undergoing chronic power drain.
I dumped the Google version of the OS and installed Cyanogenmod with no Google
Apps - power drain solved. I now install most apps using F-Droid or APKPure.
My Sony (rooted) avoids this problem by having a built-in deep sleep mode that
keeps the Play activity down. Sad, just sad.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
The title doesn't do the story justice: Your location is being tracked 24/7 on
Android.

~~~
yuhong
That was deliberate. Background: I think "SkyLined" was formerly a security
researcher at Google.

